# Lymphazurin Blue Injection



## R1CPC (Aug 25, 2016)

Is lymphazurin blue injection radioactive? do we code 38900 or 38792? I continue to see different articles stating to bill one or the other during sentinel lymph node biopsy. Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## Jill Winfree (Oct 6, 2016)

*38900 vs 38972*

lymphazurin blue is not radioactive. That injection would be reported with 38900. Usually the radioactive dye is injected by a radiologist prior to coming to surgery.


----------

